# Remembering (Live orchestra)



## Guy Bacos (Jul 1, 2012)

A piece I had written a while back, now performed with live orchestra. You'll have to excuse all the gears, it was recorded in a recording studio, not a concert stage. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmhtZ9IT3n8 (Remembering)

Comments are appreciated,

Guy


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 1, 2012)

Great stuff Guy! Very emotional - great performance and recording!

Congratulations!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Kralc (Jul 1, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, and it's awesome to be able to see the orchestra performing it!


----------



## dannthr (Jul 1, 2012)

Really lovely, Guy.

Really nice videography as well.

Where was this recorded?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!

This was recorded by the Capellen Orchestra in Czechoslovakia, conducted by Petr Pololanik. This was my 2nd orchestral recording with them and the experience is A1.
Next time the scenery will be upgraded to Cinematic Hall which will make a better looking video, but I agree about the quality of the videography, I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 1, 2012)

Guy, as always full of soul and beautiful 

I remember you did a mockup of this piece before, didn't you? 

Love the warmness of the playing 

On a technical side, how many passes were necessary to rehearse and record this kind of piece? 

Keep 'em coming, 

Iván


----------



## Blakus (Jul 1, 2012)

Guy, this is really beautiful. Great work - I've had multiple listens already! Lovely performance by the orchestra too.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 2, 2012)

Guy, I love that. It fits perfectly to the title. The writing and the performance are very inspiring. Also a very good decision to record this piece without a click.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 2, 2012)

Agree with all the others here.

I am very impressed, Guy!


----------



## mark812 (Jul 2, 2012)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Jul 01 said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> This was recorded by the Capellen Orchestra in Czechoslovakia, conducted by Petr Pololanik. This was my 2nd orchestral recording with them and the experience is A1.
> Next time the scenery will be upgraded to Cinematic Hall which will make a better looking video, but I agree about the quality of the videography, I was pleasantly surprised.



Nice composition. 

As for the Czechoslovakia, it stopped existing almost 20 years ago. :wink:


----------



## leafInTheWind (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 2, 2012)

Great composition and an emotionally-expressive performance!

All very excellently performed.


----------



## rgames (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Guy - good stuff! Really enjoyable listen.

rgames


----------



## OvaltineJenkins (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## A/V4U (Jul 2, 2012)

Great composition with deep message. I love it
Vlad


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everybody for all these great comments! 

To answer a few questions:


@Ivan, Yes, you remembered right, this was originally sampled a few years ago.
About the time it took, it was an hour with the musicians. I would give my comments by remote to Petr Pololanik, the conductor, in real time.

@Hannes, Right, Petr and I agreed, because of the free style feel, the click track would make it less musical. 

@Mark, Ok Czech Republic.


----------



## michaelv (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been so busy, as to not find the time to hear this, to my loss. I remember this piece from a couple or so years ago,Guy. Then it had a fluttering,shimmering opening section, which paved the way for this sublime piece of Mahleresque,deep and emotional adagio. I wonder what happened to that opening: it would have been fascinating to hear it rendered for real instruments.

The sampled version was excellent, but,as always, the real thing blows that out of the water. This is almost painful in its sensitivity, and I'm astonished this hasn't attracted the volume of praise it obviously deserves. I almost feel cheated that it hasn't got more response.

Not a lot to say: the music speaks volumes, and anything I might attempt to add would impoverish it.

Brilliant, Guy.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 12, 2012)

michaelv @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> I've been so busy, as to not find the time to hear this, to my loss. I remember this piece from a couple or so years ago,Guy. Then it had a fluttering,shimmering opening section, which paved the way for this sublime piece of Mahleresque,deep and emotional adagio. I winder what happened to that opening: it would have bee fascinating to hear it rendering for real.
> 
> The sampled version was excellent, but,as always, the real thing blows that out of the water. This is almost painful in its sensitivity, and I'm astonished this hasn't attracted the volume of praise it obviously deserves. I almost feel cheated that it hasn't got more response.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

Thanks for the sensitive praise! You're right, originally this piece was the 2nd section of a longer demo, and it's true, what preceded it made the 2nd section more special. That opening section would of been quite time consuming for me to make a score, maybe at a later time, but it's interesting you mentioned it.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 13, 2012)

very moving, Guy. Thank you for posting it and congratulations.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 13, 2012)

Guy excellent!! very nice beautiful piece!


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 14, 2012)

Very very GOOD!


----------



## TGV (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice. I particularly liked the celli. Very Romantic; I heard a couple of Mahlerian turns...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!  

I was starting to forget about this piece, nice way to refresh an old work.


----------



## rickholets (Jul 17, 2012)

I really enjoyed this. Wonderful composition, excellent performance!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 17, 2012)

uuuhh .. that's simply beautiful ... _very_ touching.

Best wishes
Gerd


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Gerd and rickholets. Yes, Petr Pololanik and the orchestra did a great job.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2012)

Great writing and orchestration.

And a great conductor also !


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Jamwerks!


----------

